# دورة الموارد البشرية بشهادة معتمدة من مركز دار الرؤى



## هند طة (1 يناير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]دورة الموارد البشرية بشهادة معتمدة من مركز دار الرؤى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البرنامج المتكامل لمهارات ادارة الموارد البشرية ال ([/FONT]**IPHR**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محتويات هذا البرنامج :[/FONT]*​ *1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مفهوم الموارد البشرية الجديد[/FONT]*​ *2.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التوصيف الوظيفى واعداد الهياكل التنظيمية[/FONT]*​ *3.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تخطيط الموارد البشرية[/FONT]*​ *4.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]استقطاب الاصول البشرية وكيفية اختيارها وتوظيفها[/FONT]*​ *5.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المتابعة وتقييم الاداء[/FONT]*​ *6.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التدريب وتقدير الاحتياجات التدريبية[/FONT]*​ *7.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تخطيط المستقبل الوظيفى[/FONT]*​ *8.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الاجراءات الاداؤية فى شؤون الموظفين[/FONT]*​ *9.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السلف واعداد الرواتب[/FONT]*​ *10.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نظام العمل والعمال[/FONT]*​ *11.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نظام التأمينات الاجتماعية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مالذى يتعلمه كل متدرب فى هذا البرنامج؟[/FONT]*​ *1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اكتساب معلومات عن علم وفن ادارة الموارد البشرية بصفة احترافية[/FONT]*​ *2.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تعلم اتقان المهارات الاساسية لتصبح اخصائى موارد بشرية محترف[/FONT]*​ *3.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تعلم المهارات الاساسية الازمة لتطبيق نظام العمل والعمال الجديد[/FONT]*​ *4.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تعلم كيفية اعداد كشف الرواتب وتطبيقات نظام ( [/FONT]**Pay Roll**[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]*​ *5.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تعلم مهاؤات وتطبيقات التعامل مع نظام التأمينات الاجتماعية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى نهاية الدورة يكون المتدرب متقن للعناصر الاتية :[/FONT]*​ *1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]علم وفن ادارة الموارد البشرية[/FONT]*​ *2.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نظام كشف الرواتب وشؤون الموظفين[/FONT]*​ *3.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نظام العمل والعمال السعودى[/FONT]*​ *4.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نظام التأمينات الاجتماعية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للحجز والاستعلام 
الرقم الموحد 920022289[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموقع الالكترونى[/FONT]*​ *http://alruaa.com/ar/index.html**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البريد الالكترونى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولمزيد من المعلومات تابعونا على صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]facebook.com/alruaafortraining[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------

